# Education



## ahmedbinali (Aug 10, 2014)

I am an American, i am planning to move to Cairo, i have a wife and 4 kids with me from 1 to 6 years old, i was googling about educations system in Egypt, and i was so scared that the primary education of Egypt is dead last in the world. I heard that Alazahar schools are little bit better and there is also private schools, i need some information about them, i can not afford expensive schools, i am making about 40,000 per year in the US before tax, the only reason i want move my kids is so they can learn qur'an, Arabic and Islamic religion, but i still want them to have their other primary educations.

Can any want tell me the best place to live in Cairo with that budget.
Best affordable schools
How much will be enough for living costs and education?


----------



## ahmedbinali (Aug 10, 2014)

Kinetic said:


> where in Cairo you're looking for a good school ?


I am thinking about Rehab or Madinaty, if i can not afford those two, then Nasr City, thanks


----------

